# 3 prong to 2 prong capacitor conversion



## hotandmad (Jul 3, 2011)

Old motor is obsolete, new replacement motor takes smaller size. replaced old cap as well. not sure how to wire. everything i find tells me to wire the brown and white to the new cap, black to power and another to c on old cap. there is no fourth wire on this motor. i'm stuck please help. been broke all summer.

thanks
pregnant and fuming in ohio.


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure what you are doing. 3 prong capacitor is a dual capacitor, 2 prong capacitor is single capacitor, they are not the same.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post pic of motor and its wires and capacitor


----------



## hotandmad (Jul 3, 2011)

motor is ao smith 9723. that is the motor that was recommended as the replacement by ao themselves.

currently i only have old photos of what was there
and now figuring out how to upload them... brb


----------



## hotandmad (Jul 3, 2011)

ok cant figure pics out. almost got it all together have new cap on just waiting on a final on the white and brown wire......old motor was AO33 S 

sorry patience are wearing thin. not real happy about this supposed to be simpler than last design...totally opposite.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

How many wires does the new motor have. 
list each wire separately using a comma between each wire.

EG: Black, brown, etc, etc.


----------



## hotandmad (Jul 3, 2011)

got it thx for the time


----------

